# History of fare cuts



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

Anybody got a link to something that shows a history of all of Uber's fare cuts since the beginning?


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

2010 = $5 per mile
2011 = $4 per mile
2012 = $3 per mile
2013 = $2 per mile
2014 = $1 per mile
2015 = $0.50 per mile
2016 = $0.25 per mile
2017 = $0.10 per mile
2018 = $0.05 per mile
2019 = $0.02 per mile
2020 = FREE


----------



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

Real helpful


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

varies by market and when uber entered that market. Some markets have had 5 different cuts some only 2 or 3. The one thing all markets have in common is the deception in communicating the cuts the wording usually includes temporary or to increase earnings ect... bla bla bla in the end cuts are forever and earnings increases are minimal for the driver. They always use Chicago as an example and even their math only shows 12% earnings increase with no consideration of the cost increases to driver. In the example uber gives the drivers earnings increases by about $2.00 an hour and increases trips by 1.5 trips per hour or something like that Its been a while since I saw the chart. Either way you are providing an extra trip for 2 bucks. They also are not distinguishing between classes of fares in the example so black and suv jobs are factored into those stats.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Bigg Will said:


> Real helpful


POST # 3 /@Bigg Will: Well, that's

#[F]UBERMATH for you....


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Bigg Will said:


> Anybody got a link to something that shows a history of all of Uber's fare cuts since the beginning?


Maybe you could ask Uber for that? good luck!


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Bigg Will said:


> Anybody got a link to something that shows a history of all of Uber's fare cuts since the beginning?


I wish I did know this. Boston has taken 2 cuts since inception, and I'm wondering when the next one will hit. Just trying to plan my life.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 3 /@Bigg Will: Well, that's
> 
> #[F]UBERMATH for you....


His chart is off but I get it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I wish I did know this. Boston has taken 2 cuts since inception, and I'm wondering when the next one will hit. Just trying to plan my life.[/QUOTE
> 
> POST # 7/ @TidyVet : Not to change the
> Topic (much) but MANY Notables and
> ...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I wish I did know this. Boston has taken 2 cuts since inception, and I'm wondering when the next one will hit. Just trying to plan my life.


POST # 7/ @TidyVet: PS: I neglected
to add that it's nice to put a Smilin'
Face on that Avatar of Yours. Have a
Happy $t. Patrick'$ Day!


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

From my experience when I started driving (Atlanta) in March of 2014 the X rate was around $2.25 per mile....now the Select rates aren't even that...pathetic


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> 2010 = $5 per mile
> 2011 = $4 per mile
> 2012 = $3 per mile
> 2013 = $2 per mile
> ...


Ha ha!!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

nicoj36 said:


> 2010 = $5 per mile
> 2011 = $4 per mile
> 2012 = $3 per mile
> 2013 = $2 per mile
> ...


Lmao!!


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

When I started in August fares here in the Burlington, VT market were $2 per mile. They cut to $1.60 this fall. I am waiting to see if the axe falls again in this latest round.


----------

